

Ask HN: How do you consider the current social web trend among startups? - matteodepalo

Currently the focus of many startups is on sharing life experiences. Foursquare, Instagram, Vine are all great examples of this. Do you think that this kind of ideas are among the organic ones PG describes in one of his essays [1]? Did the founders that started Instagram feel the need to share their photos with all the world? Many startups are following this trend, so something must be going on, but my guts tell me that it will pass because it's not tapping in our real needs, but just exploiting the rise of the mobile phone as a medium.<p>[1](http://www.paulgraham.com/organic.html)
======
6thSigma
Foursquare started because Dennis Crowley wanted an application where he could
share his location to his friends and have them meet up with him.

Instagram started because Kevin Systrom's current app was mostly being used to
broadcast photos so he pivoted. He also had experience in photography which
led to the photo filters being a key addition to the product.

I don't know enough about Vine to comment, but Foursquare and Instagram both
provide a ton of consumer value. Based on how they tell the stories of their
origins, it seems they were also "organic."

Lastly, social is not a trend; in fact I believe it is in its infancy.

~~~
matteodepalo
I agree it may be in its infancy but so many of the startups I see (among the
ones that fail too) are all about sharing and nothing else. A joke that turned
into viable idea[1] is emblematic. Foursquare started like you say, but I'd
say it's not used by the majority of people to meet with friends. Instagram
pivoted to follow themselves this trend. It doesn't answer to a need of the
founder so it is not an organic startup if you consider pg's definition "those
[startups ideas] that grow organically out of your own life"

I am not arguing that sharing is not popular. I am saying that it's and
ephemeral trend.

[1](<http://www.jotly.co/>)

~~~
6thSigma
Why do you think sharing isn't a need? We've been improving upon sharing
things since the beginning of time.

~~~
matteodepalo
Sharing something beautiful you did will always be a need. I am talking about
serial, massive sharing. Every share is the same. All the food pictures on
Instagram, all the places at the beach on Foursquare are shared mostly to
brag.

When there were no smartphones, people went to concerts and enjoyed them, now
everyone is pointing up their phones taking videos or pictures. How much time
will it take before people realize it's better to enjoy the concert instead of
streaming their lives constantly?

~~~
6thSigma
Everything you just said is subjective.

------
sharemywin
Sharing/communicating information/experiences/ideas will always be. And the
tools to do it will change and adapt to technology. Google glasses will
probably have an impact. Tablets are already having an impact. Surface
tablets, e-ink, gestures will impact. Photos(moments in time), music,
opinions, videos all need shared in the future too.

